# Gesperrt wegen unseriöser Abwerbeversuche



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2008)

Wir bedanken uns bei vielen Mitgliedern, die uns sofort benachrichtigt hatten, dass ein unseriöser Mensch versucht hat, über PN Mitglieder und Moderatoren für sein neues Angelforum anzuwerben.

Bei den Mods quellen gerade die PN - Postfächer über.
Um nicht allen einzeln antworten zu müssen:
Der User wurde selbstverständlich umgehend gesperrt (hatte auch schon mal ne Verwarnung wegen Schleichwerbung). 

Seine versandten PN`s wurden gelöscht.

Um nicht auch noch Werbung für solche Leute zu machen, verzichten auf Bekanntgabe des Accounts.

*Herzlichen Dank nochmal an alle aufmerksamen Boardies!!*​

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94579


----------

